# Raffia Paper???



## Nela (Apr 12, 2011)

Hey guys,

I was wondering if the 'natural colored' raffia paper is safe for bunnies? I was thinking of making my own toys from it but I wanted to check just in case.


----------



## Nela (Apr 14, 2011)

Anyone? :?Lol


----------



## LindyS (Apr 14, 2011)

Never herd of it before. Have you googled any background info yet? Is it non toxic?


----------



## Nela (Apr 14, 2011)

A large palm tree grows leaves that can be stripped and dried to create raffia strands. Raffia, like jute or hemptwine, is a natural fiber that can be woven like straw, tied like silk ribbons, or packed like Styrofoam pills. Milliners, crafters, and florists enjoy using the grass-like material for a variety of projects and gifts.

The creamy-brown colored lengths come from a specific palm tree that originally grew only on the island of Madagascar. _Raphia farinifera_ actually has the largest leaves of any palm tree, so it is a logical source for fiber. The fibrous leaves are cut off and torn apart in parallel lines to yield very long strips of raffia. The tree is now cultivated specifically for harvest and export in East Africa, as well.

Looks like this:

http://www.macfarlanepackaging.com/media/catalog/product/cache/1/image/9df78eab33525d08d6e5fb8d27136e95/n/a/natural-raffia-ribbon-small-008426.jpg

Sounds alright I think but I was wondering if anyone had encountered known issues with it. Maybe in the ways it's cultivated? I don't know if it is treated as a standard or not.


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Apr 16, 2011)

I think I've seen this on bunny toys before?

Looks like it would be ok - mine eat the palm crosses from palm sunday with no ill effect


----------



## Nela (Apr 16, 2011)

Hehe Autumn, silly bunnies. :biggrin2:Thank you. I think I might have seen it too but I wasn't sure if it exactly the same. I'll keep an out eye and see if I can spot a toy that uses it.


----------

